# TS Sled miter reference?



## borisw37 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in the process of building a TS cross cut sled.
Going to use the Kreg miter slot runners which are slightly undersized and have set screws every few inches, perpendicular to the miter to adjust the fit.
My question is: which way should I setup the adjustment direction?

So, one side of the aluminum miter will ride along the side of a slot, the other side will be set screws.
Options are:
- Both runners have set screws pointing in one direction (left or right)









OR

- Both runners have set screws pointing towards or away from each other









Thoughts?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It doesn't matter as long as the space between is correct and parallel. If the runners are undersized then it should be made to fit the inside edges on the saw miter slot or the outside so it doesn't rattle.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't like those*

I would not use any runner that had protruding set screws which may get hung up when sliding over the ends of the slots. There are runners that expand the bar from within like on miter gauges. I use maple runners on my giant sled and they work just fine. I had to fine tune them for an exact fit, no big deal. I keep them waxed. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/table-saw-sled-build-49218/


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I am going along with Steve, if both runners fit to opposite edges of slot they can't go anywhere, no need for the set screws, they are only necessary when using one slot such as with a miter gauge.


----------

